# GFI Won't reset



## rocketdoctor (Mar 18, 2009)

I have a GFI outlet in my kitchen that has another 3 outlets that run off of it. It was tripped the other day and it won't reset, I verified it has power going to it and there is no issue with a circuit breaker. There is nothing plugged into any of the other outlets. 

Could it be the GFI outlet itself thats the problem? Im pretty good with electrical so wondering what the proper steps to resolve this.

Should I first try to replace the GFI outlet?
Should I disconnect all the other outlets and then try to reset GFI?

any help appreciated


----------



## Chevyman30571 (Feb 2, 2009)

To make sure that gfi is the problem wire nut the wires through to the other 3 outlets in the line without the gfi protecting them down the line and turn the breaker back on. If it doesn't trip than the gfi is bad.


----------



## SPINA ELECTRIC (Feb 19, 2011)

Sounds like a bad GFI receptacle


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

Disconnect the LOAD wires from the GFCI and try again to reset it. If it resets then you have a problem in the other receptacles or cables somewhere.


----------



## Stubbie (Jan 7, 2007)

Joe has your best troubleshooting suggestion. I do not think it is a bad gfci ... I think it is a gfci that is detecting a ground fault. Are you sure there are not more receptacles that are protected ?


----------



## rocketdoctor (Mar 18, 2009)

thanks I determined it wasn't the GFI by removing load wires as reseting it and it stayed on. When i disconnected and tested each outlet seperately i didn't have a problem anymore, maybe one of the outlet screws was touching the outlet box. I made sure electrical tape was wrapped around the outlet nets and reinstalled. all works fine now.

thanks


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

Good possibility that a ground wire in one of the boxes was touching a neutral causing a ground fault. When you pulled the receptacles out to test you cleared the fault.


----------

